
Docker and Minecraft = Dockercraft - based2
https://github.com/docker/dockercraft
======
based2
[https://github.com/stevesloka/kubecraft](https://github.com/stevesloka/kubecraft)

------
hjek
Reminds me of psdoom[0].

[0]: [http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/](http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/)

------
aduermael
It was so fun to work on this project...

